# North Cape to Tarifa



## steveindenmark (23 Jun 2018)

The North Cape to Tarifa Ride is on at the moment. They have had a few days of cold wet weather.

Looking at Google maps. You need to be tough mentally to do the Finland leg of this ride.

Here is the live tracking site.

http://www.northcape-tarifa.com/live-tracking/


----------



## themosquitoking (24 Jun 2018)

Any idea when they will start finishing? I'm only 5km from the route through Spain at the moment


----------



## steveindenmark (24 Jun 2018)

No idea. Ths first guy has just got to Helsinki. Ths best thing is to watch the dots on the tracking page.


----------

